# 90460 vs 90471 - I have a question regarding immunizations



## jmcpolin (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok I have a question regarding immunizations, I understand we bill 90460 per immunization example HPV 90460, Influenza 90460 and if there are more than one component per vaccine you would bill 90460, 90461.  Do the same rules apply for 90471, is it 90471 per immunization and then 90471, 90472 if there is more than one component for the vaccine?


----------



## missy874 (Mar 16, 2012)

90471 is per immunization only.  Therefore, 1 unit regardless of components.  90472 would be utilized if you had additional vaccines (separately injected) at the same time.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

